# My first PONY is here!



## disneyhorse (Nov 5, 2005)

Well guys... I have always envied the Shetland's movement but there are no shetland shows near here so I got into the minis. Figured it would be a matter of time before I gave in and got a pony.

Well then I found out as the years are going by that there are MINI SHETLANDS so I don't have to buy pony-sized harness and carts... and I can still show them as a mini around here... so I have been keeping my eye out for an affordable starter pony to drive.

Well... found one all the way in WI (I am in CA) named "Graham's The Big Picture" and I guess he is over 50% Arenosa bred... he is pretty small (I am going to try to show him as a 34" and under, he is right at the 34" line and he is almost four years old) but best of all he MOVES nice. He has a wonderful personality... he is certainly NOT one of those "crazy shetlands" those anti-pony people curse about.

I am looking forward to showing him in 2006 mostly as a mini, but maybe as a shetland if I venture out-of-state.

Andrea


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Nov 5, 2005)

Andrea,

He is awesome!! Hope he does some wonderful things for you





Congrats on such an awesome pony!!

-Kris


----------



## crponies (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow! Look at him go! Have fun with your new boy


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 6, 2005)

Congratulations. 



He is very nice. We have a few mini Shetland sired by Grahams Classic Entertainer and many others. You will love the aspc/amhr horses.


----------



## Getitia (Nov 6, 2005)

Congratulations Andrea - welcome to the wonderful world of ponies


----------



## Serene Acres (Nov 6, 2005)

Congrats, I know you'll enjoy him.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 6, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Andrea! He is STUNNINGLY Beautiful. Good Luck with him and watch out...they are just like potato chips as with the minis..hard to have just one...











My best to you,

Jenny


----------



## Lewella (Nov 6, 2005)

What a little beauty!


----------



## hhpminis (Nov 7, 2005)

Well I guess he can move! Congratulations he ius very nice and you will definitely not be sorry.

Would love to see him in cart when you get him there post some pitures.


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh don't worry Jenny S... my second ASPC/AMHR is coming in a couple weeks





Andrea


----------

